# [ODMP] Baton Rouge City Police Department, Louisiana ~ August 10, 2005



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

A Detective with the Baton Rouge City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on August 10, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17838*

Detective Terry Melancon 
*Baton Rouge City Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 10, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 4 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 10, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Detective Melancon was shot and killed while executing a search warrant.

He and two other officers had obtained a search warrant for a drug dealer's home. The officers forced their way into the home after its occupant refused to let them in. As they entered, they were met with gunfire. Detective Melancon was shot and killed and the two other officers were wounded. The suspect was also killed in the exchange of gunfire.

Detective Melancon had served with the Baton Rouge Police Department for 4 years.


----------

